# Teufel Theater 400 oder 500



## Zerberus1 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Brauch mal wieder einen Rat. Spiele mit dem Gedanken eines der beiden genannten 5.1 Sets zu kaufen... was meint ihr dazu... reicht das kleine oder sollte es doch das große sein?! Soll natürlich geil klingen.... Für evtl. Alternativen wäre ich auch dankbar.. das heißt nur wenn die nicht gut sind... hat die vielleicht einer von euch und kann seine Erfahrungen posten

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Bier (2. Juli 2012)

Willst du und auch verraten wofür das ganze genau verwendet werden soll, wie groß der zu beschallende Raum ist und wie viel du maximal ausgeben kannst bzw. möchtest?


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. Juli 2012)

Hi Bier,

mache ich natürlich gerne. Ich möchte ein Surround Heimkinoanlage mit guten Stereoeigenschaften für Musik. Habe den Denon AVR 1912 als AV Receiver. Der zu beschallende Raum ist 25-30 qm groß. Ausgeben möchten ich natürlich so wenig wie möglich aber auch so viel wie nötig. Beu Lautsprechern kommt es ja auf den Klang an und da will ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen.... Mein Budge ist so 1.000 - max. 1.500 Euro... Bei den 1.500 Euro sollte dann aber auch alles dabei sein wie evtl. Lautsprecherständer, Verkabelung etc.

So hoffe es hilf....

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Zerberus


----------



## Bier (2. Juli 2012)

Also für 1000-1500€ bekommst du auf jeden Fall schon mal n recht vernünftiges 5.1 System. Vor allem weil du ja schon nen AVR hast. Für Filme sollen die Teufelteile ja ganz ok sein; aber da es dir ja auch um Musik geht, würd ich mich auch mal bei anderen Herstellern umschauen. Da gibt es ne ganze Menge: Nubert, Canton, Klipsch, Heco und, und, und... Bei dem Bundget würd ich auf jeden Fall mal in nem Hifiladen verschiedene Lautsprecher probehören. Da du wie es aussieht vorne Standlautsprecher nutzen kannst, könntest du auch erstmal auf einen Subwoofer verzichten und somit mehr in die Lautsprecher investieren. Musst halt mal gucken/hören in wie fern dir ein ordentlicher Tiefbass wichtig ist


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. Juli 2012)

Danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort..... Ich habe schon viele Foren und Testberichte gelesen und kann mich nicht entscheiden/ sprich ich weiß nicht was das Richtige ist für mich. Ein Sub sollte aber schon dabei sein da dieser ja für Film schon recht wichtig ist...... Naja..... Kann mir denn jemand was empfehlen, da ich da wirklich nur ein "Fachidiot" bin durch Internetrecherche. Ein entsprechender Hifi Laden ist etwas weiter weg und bei Saturn fühle ich mich nicht gut beraten und die Auswahl ist da glaube ich auch sehr bescheiden. Da bekommt man auch nicht das was ich hier suche.. habe mal in unserem Saturn geschaut vor einem halben Jahr oder so und die Auswahl war sehr dürftig und das Personal versteckt sich oder hat selber keine Ahnung/ verkauft einem das was am meisten Umsatz bringt....daher weiß ich, dass ich nichts weiß.... Die Teufel Theater 500 haben auf jeden fall sehr gute Bewertungen bekommen im Internet sind aber schon etwas teurer und auch größer... Die Teufel Theater 400 sind etwas kleiner aber man muss sie wohl "genau" auf Ohrhöhe ausrichten?!  Für Stereo sollen beide wohl recht gut sein aber das ist alles nur Halbwissen.... 

Also wenn jemand Erfahrung mit den beiden Sets hat oder auch etwas alternatives empfehlen kann wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Bier (2. Juli 2012)

Du kannst dir das Teufelset natürlich bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen wieder zurückschicken. Das Problem ist nur, dass es dich wahrscheinlich begeistern wird, da du keinen wirklichen Vergleich hast. Wenn du dann mal irgendwas besseres hörst, ärgerst du dich vermutlich. Auf Internetbewertungen kann man in Sachen Lautsprecher nen feuchten Furz geben  Da werden selbst Logitech und Co hochgelobt. Außerdem empfindet jeder den Klang anders. Also man kann nicht sagen Lautsprecherset XY ist für das Geld am besten. Ich würde dir wirklich nahelegen Probezuhören. Da wär mit mein Geld zu schade für. Wo kommst du denn her? Vielleicht kann dir jemand einen Hifiladen in erreichbarer Nähe empfehlen. Und zu Not ist Saturn immer noch besser als gar nichts. Du müsst dich ja nicht von denen bequatschen lassen, sondern dich auf dein eigenes Gehör verlassen. Am besten mit eigener Musik


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich komme aus Iserlohn in NRW......... muss ich mal schauen wo ich evtl. probehören kann...

Danke dir


----------



## Bier (2. Juli 2012)

Da kann dir bestimmt jemand den ein oder anderen Laden empfehlen. Was du vielleicht noch wissen solltest (wenn du es nicht schon weist) : Wenn du den AVR digital mit dem PC verbinden willst, brauchst du eine Soundkarte die DDL oder DTS -C unterstützt um auch in Spielen 5.1 zu haben. Bei Filmen ist das egal.


----------



## Zerberus1 (3. Juli 2012)

Hat noch jemand Empfehlungen für gute 5.1 Lautsprecher?!


----------



## Timsu (3. Juli 2012)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann dir bestimmt jemand den ein oder anderen Laden empfehlen. Was du vielleicht noch wissen solltest (wenn du es nicht schon weist) : Wenn du den AVR digital mit dem PC verbinden willst, brauchst du eine Soundkarte die DDL oder DTS -C unterstützt um auch in Spielen 5.1 zu haben. Bei Filmen ist das egal.



Wenn er den AVR mit HDMI verbindet, ist dass egal.


----------



## Bier (3. Juli 2012)

Stimmt die Möglichkeit gibt es ja auch noch


----------



## Aggrotyp (4. Juli 2012)

Ich war auch vor ein paar wochen auf der suche nach einem 5.1 heimkino. 
hier im forum wurde mir die heco victa serie empfohlen.
hatte auch die möglichkeit zum probehören und vergleichen mit anderen lautsprechern.
hab mich schließlich in die hecos verschossen und nach langer preisverhandlung hab ich das set zum 
internetpreis beim mediamarkt erstanden. 
kann nur sagen meine erwartungen wurden übertroffen und bereue den kauf nicht.
wenns dich interessiert kannst ja mal meinem thread im detail durchlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h.../221409-bitte-um-rat-fuer-heimkinosystem.html


----------



## Zerberus1 (6. Juli 2012)

Hi...

danke für deine Info.... ist das System auch für Musik geeignet?! Wie sind deine Erfahrungen da?! Ich habe mir von einem Hifi Profi mal am Telefon sagen lassen, dass die Surround Systeme oft super bei Heimkino klingen aber für Musik meistens eben nicht überzeugen! Da müsste man schon mind. 300 € pro Box ausgeben und 500 - 600 € für einen Sub.... Er hat mir geraten eher etwas teurere Boxen zu holen (2.1) und dann nach Geldbeute nach und nach aufzustocken...

Kannst du was dazu sagen?!

Danke 
Zerberus 

Nachtrag:

Habe sie mir mal angeschaut... sehen ja soweit gut aus... Hast du als Rear Lautsprecher auch Standboxen genommen?!


----------



## Aggrotyp (6. Juli 2012)

Benutze das system nur als heimkino, kann die leider nichts zur musikqualität sagen.
werde es bei gelegenheit testen, wahrscheinlich erst morgen.

punkto 2.1 für musik hat der profi sicher recht, da könnte man zum beispiel dann mehr geld in die front ls 
investieren und bei den rear dafür sparen. 600€ für einen sub kommt mir etwas zu viel vor, 
aber bin selbst heimkino neuling und empfinde meinen 200€ sub mehr als ausreichend, zumindest für filme. 

Diese hab ich als rear ls:
http://www.amazon.de/Heco-Victa--We...KPDW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1341586420&sr=8-3
ganz einfach weil der aufpreis zu gering war gegenüber regallautsprecher + standfüße.


----------



## Loro Husk (6. Juli 2012)

Schon mal an den Gebrauchtkauf gedacht? Da kann man bei Lautsprechern teilweise sehr gut sparen, und wenn sie äußerlich gut erhalten sind macht man mit gebrauchten LS nichts falsch.


----------



## Aggrotyp (7. Juli 2012)

Also hab jetzt mal paar musiktitel abgespielt und muss sagen die anlage macht sich sehr gut.
ich weiß jetzt nicht welche musikrichtung du gern abspielen möchtest, hab mal ein paar richtungen eingelegt.
hab meinen denon dabei auf stereo gestellt, also es läuft nur der sub und die beiden front ls.

klassik: Tchaikovsky- Overture 1812
da kommt konzertfeeling auf, alles glasklar und sauber, besonders das ende beeindruckt durch die gewalt des orchesters.
rock: limp bizkit- gold cobra
auch dieser titel hört sich für mich beeindruckend an, klarer e-gitarrensound mit guten effekt, der sub läuft fast gar nicht
was wahrscheinlich an der musikrichtung liegt, auch die stimmen kommen hammer rüber.
rap: eminem- lose yourself
bei diesen titel bemerke ich das erste mal richtig den sub, er liefert satte bässe ohne dass die klangqualität leidet.
techno: cascada- the rhythm of the night
auch hier starke beats und guter elektro sound, auch hier bin ich überzeugt.

fazit zur musikleistung: ich empfinde die hecos als sehr gut für musik.
hab natürlich keinen vergleich zu weitaus teureren 2.1 ls, also kann dich da ein audio pro sicher besser beraten.
sicher ist, das die heco victa serie ihren job im 2.1 und 5.1 bereich sehr gut macht für den preis.
bei deinen budget wärs vielleicht eine überlegung wert bischen mehr in die front zu stecken. einen sehr guten avr hast du ja bereits.
grüße.


----------



## Zerberus1 (9. Juli 2012)

Hi Aggrotyp,

super, vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz..... Ich werde mir die Dinger dann wohl mal anhören im MM oder so.... damit ich mir eine eigene Meinung bilden kann.... Jeder empfindet Klang ja etwas anders und deshalb ist ja auch nicht jed Box/ Set für jeden geeignet... Aber erstmal vielen Dank für deine Mühe .

Wenn es was neues gibt, werde ich berichten!


----------



## Aggrotyp (10. Juli 2012)

Freut mich dass ich helfen konnte, hoffe dass ein paar gute ls beim probehören dabei sind.
der mm bei uns hatte leider auch nur die "kleinen" victa 501 im sortiment.


----------

